

The Mysterious Google "nee" - liftup
https://accounts.google.com/ServiceLogin?service=mail&passive=true&rm=false&continue=https://mail.google.com/mail/&ss=1&scc=1&ltmpl=default&ltmplcache=2&hl=en

======
sidcool
It's a bug. Nothing else.

------
liftup
mysterious nee in the body..

~~~
madmaze
its all across the world, confirmations from Boston, Baltimore and
Frankfurt(germany)

ScreenCap: <http://i.imgur.com/oeNai.png>

